# Word - nice list w/connecting dotted lines



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm sure this is easy, but it's something I've missed in all my years using Word. I have a list of names and I want to tab over to give the title of each person, connected by dotted lines. So in the end I'll have two columns of text connected by dotted lines, everything nicely lined up. What's the best way to do this? Thank you.


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's how I've learned to do it:

1. Under the Format menu, select "Tabs".
2. In the top left corner of the box there is a textbox labelled "Tab Stop Position", type the position where you want your second column to line up. For example, if you want your second column located at 5.5 then put 5.5 in the box.
3. Select the alignment you want. In your case probably left.
4. Select the Leader you want. In your case dotted lines.
5. Click the "Set" button then click "OK"
6. Now in your document you can type the first name in the first column then hit tab and it will create dotted lines going to 5.5. Type the second name here and hit enter to go to the next line and repeat.

Once you are done you can go back into the Tabs menu and select "Clear All" to clear the tabs you have created if you don't want this option for your entire document.


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, this really helped. I couldn't get it to work with the existing list, so I just retyped it. It was worth it. It really looks nice now. I need to sit down and read about tabs and indents -- I've never mastered them. Thanks again!


----------

